# Help out a newbie please



## brucestyves (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi,
I have an old Evader that needs a radio and receiver to get it going. Now the newbie question..do I need a specific radio to be compatible with the servos and speed controller, or will any radio/receiver combo work?


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

i dont think it matters but you have to make sure the plugs for the servo and speed control will work in the receiver you put into it.

what kind of servo and speed control does it have in it currently?


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

what radio do u have.?

most radios use the same plugs.

check out my timing rig for at home use.[home made timing system]


----------



## brucestyves (Jan 3, 2002)

I believe the servo and speed control is the standard that came with it, but will verify tonight. I'm looking at some lower end 2 channel futaba and tower hobbies radio/receivers. I'm just looking for bashing around so it doesn't have to be anything too elaborate. Just want it to have adjustable throttle and steering trims


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

You can probably use a futaba magnum it has all the throttle and steering trims.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

hey Brucestyves here's one that shouldn't break the bank and has what your looking for plus spectrum like technology.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXAVSY&P=0


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

hobbypartz.com has a fly sky radio for under $40 with a receiver, one guy at our track has one and it works great. he's had it for 2 months with no problem.


----------



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 on the fly sky. These are great radio's for bashing and some racing. Very durable and well made. Has all the adjustments you will need.
http://www.hobbypartz.com/79p-gt3b-carradio-lcd.html

matt


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

dms888 said:


> +1 on the fly sky. These are great radio's for bashing and some racing. Very durable and well made. Has all the adjustments you will need.
> http://www.hobbypartz.com/79p-gt3b-carradio-lcd.html
> 
> matt


thats the one, they are comfortable to


----------

